# Twin Cities, Mn. Looking to Join a Game



## Oogar (Mar 22, 2002)

As the title, not too much more to say. If you have an opening in a solid group I would love be considered. Thanks. Can fill in info if you are curious.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm curious.


----------



## Oogar (Mar 23, 2002)

Have been gaming on and off for 20+ years. I participate in two gaming groups presently. The Earthdawn game is a bi-weekly event, and I run about half of the time. Every Wednesday I have a full D&D group, and recently took over full time DMing of it. I am presently looking to play. Looking for a group of reasonably mature people with whom I might be able to play well. Really interested in a group for 3rd edition, far too many things that I would like to explore in the current rule set, that I do not see happening otherwise. I prefer a game with at least one female in the group, and a number of players about 4-5 + DM. I can be flexible on these points, but presently am running enough that I am not looking to run a game. 32, male, single, english / theatre major, work with developmentally disabled adults, and the big life goal is to enjoy myself. 

Feel free to ask any further questions.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 23, 2002)

Just checking to see if you were someone I knew.  Nope.

Dumped my old group in january, was DM'ing.  Am taking time off from that but am working on my next campaign, which will probably begin sometime next fall.

I'm waiting to start in a much-postponed 3e FR game now and am looking forward to my first Call of Cthulhu game tomorrow.  Should keep me busy until the Dming bug bites again later in the year.  That will be on my Homebrew world (my 6th campaign on it since the 1970's) and involve all-new players from my perspective.


----------



## Oogar (Apr 4, 2002)

Whee! My post here made it back to page two. So. This is my first "Bump". Still looking for a game... Nothing more to add, I guess *sigh*. I'll even play a Lawful Neutral Cleric that worships the Acorn Gods, if that is what your party needs. (Getting a little desperate for some play time)


----------

